# Tulsa



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Any news on the Open or Amateur?

Thanks!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Open is wide open triple with flier up the middle. Dogs had a swim through a pond to get the flier. 11 dogs dropped, don't know who they were.

The dogs must have remembered the cold water because a bunch of em are not getting in the water on the land blind. it had a long, long entry into a corner of a pond. They will get done tonight I'm pretty sure.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

I would like to know derby results if anyone has them? I am assuming it has finished


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Here's what I heard -

1st Bill McKnight with Emmitt
2nd Karl Gunzer with Hailey (yay, not bad for her first derby) This from a proud owner
3rd Chris Payne (not sure which dog)
4th Scott Dewey
RJM Dan Hurst

Sorry, don't know about other JAM's


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Isaac (who is handling this weekend, instead of Scott Dewey)& Avery on the Derby 4th
Dave & Glenda


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

WHOO HOOO, CONGRATULATIONS Moonstones EMMITT, BILL and SARITA! That is 16 derby points for a 15 month old pup. 2 firsts and 2 seconds in the last 4 trials. 

Kris


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations Sharon and Karl!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Here's what I heard -
> 
> 1st Bill McKnight with Emmitt


 Congrats Bill, Sarita, and Emmitt:razz:


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks, Terrie and Kris, for the good wishes. Bill and I are thrilled at how well Emmitt is doing. Emmitt is the youngest of 3 generations who have made the National Derby List. His grandma Libby was on the 1997 NDL, and his mom Molly was on the 2006 NDL.

Can't wait to see Emmitt's sister Lydia start bringing in some derby points...

Sarita


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

The Restricted AA has 14 going to the water blind this morning- Gunzer has 6 Dewey has 6. 2 AM's Sharon Geirman and Richard Davis.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Here's what I heard -
> 
> 1st Bill McKnight with Emmitt
> 2nd Karl Gunzer with Hailey (yay, not bad for her first derby) This from a proud owner
> ...


3rd- Capo owend by Joseph McCann handled by Chris Payne 
JAM- Hal Geirman
JAM- Allie-Paul Rainbolt
Allie and Capo are litttermates out of my AFC Ramsey X FC/ AFC Creekrobber breeding


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> The Restricted AA has 14 going to the water blind this morning- Gunzer has 6 Dewey has 6. 2 AM's Sharon Geirman and Richard Davis.



Got there late afternoon Friday just in time to see Pink (3) run the land blind. 

I like that little black dog.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Kris Hunt said:


> WHOO HOOO, CONGRATULATIONS Moonstones EMMITT, BILL and SARITA! That is 16 derby points for a 15 month old pup. 2 firsts and 2 seconds in the last 4 trials.
> 
> Kris


I second that emotion!!!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congrats to Bill and Sarita!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Just heard that Karl Gunzer won the open with Shade, and third with Jean Wu's Jackie. Congratulations!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Restricted All Age 39 starters, 28 to land-water blind, 14 to water blind, 11 to water marks

1st: #12 Shade O: Ed Labanara H: Karl Gunzer

2nd: #15 Louie O: Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert H: Issac Langerud

3rd: #27 Jacki O: Jean Wu H: Karl Gunzer

4th: #24 Brody O: Jim Byrd H: Issac Langerud

RJ: #35 Maggie O: Mike Molthan H: Mike Cicero

Jams: #7 JR O/H Sharon Gierman 
 #11: Yukon, O: Chuck Schweikert, H Issac Langerud;
 #39 Beau O: Judy Rasmuson H: Karl Gunzer 

AMATEUR: (rotation: 3- 15-27-39) 34 to land blind that finished sat, dont know call backs to WB sun am


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Jacki & Jean on the Open 3rd!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Jeff!

#39 Beau O: Judy Rasmuson H: Karl Gunzer, JAM 

Karl Gunzer's having a very good weekend! Congratulations!

Judy

(Hi, Steve Low!)


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

any updates on the am?


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

I heard they had 22 back for the water blind this morning and it was giving them all they wanted.


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

cpayne said:


> I heard they had 22 back for the water blind this morning and it was giving them all they wanted.


thanks Chris

todd


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks to the TRC, Paul, and Patrick for your help this week. I had a good time at the trial. Although we left a little earlier than I had hoped, at least there's no sign of lameness in Scout's achillies. 

Does anyone have the Qual results? 

Mark


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

The only qualifying result that I know is Dan Hurst took 1st with his 15 month old puppy. 
Robbers Stray Bullet! Congratulations Dan and Bullet on a good weekend. Bullet won his first ever qualifying and took a Reserve Jam in the Derby. I can't wait to see what he is going to do next. 

Brandon


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

"and Patrick" ?????????????

That's funny, I must have missed him at the trial. 

Rich Davis


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Way to go Dan Hurst and Bullet.
He is an awful nice 15 month old pup!!!


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Does anyone have an update on the Amateur?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow! Congrats, Dan. Bullet is something else.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

bmiles said:


> The only qualifying result that I know is Dan Hurst took 1st with his 15 month old puppy.
> Robbers Stray Bullet! Congratulations Dan and Bullet on a good weekend. Bullet won his first ever qualifying and took a Reserve Jam in the Derby. I can't wait to see what he is going to do next.
> 
> Brandon


WOW!! CONGRATS to Dan and Bullet. What a great two weeks. Keep it up!!!!!!

Troy


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

A big Congratulations (again) to Chuck and Mary Jane What a weekend.
Louie-1st in the Amateur & 2nd in the Open
Maggie-Jam in the Amateur
Yukon-Jam in the Open
Good things happen to Great People
(Now get those other points & qualify!)
Dave & Glenda


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations also to Marv, Pat & Kate--I heard you took the Amateur 2nd--Is she qualified now?


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Dan Hurst and Bullet!!! Wow! Back to back blue ribbons at 15 months in two different stakes! Keep up the good work! Nice color to add to the wall too!
Bobby


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Gunners Up said:


> "and Patrick" ?????????????
> 
> That's funny, I must have missed him at the trial.
> 
> Rich Davis




He was rather quiet this weekend.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Congratulations also to Marv, Pat & Kate--I heard you took the Amateur 2nd--Is she qualified now?




Ditto!!! Way to go Marv & Kate!!! 

FOM


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Good thing Dan is Judging next weekend so some one else can get a blue in the minors.  Congrats Bullet and Dan.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Gunners Up said:


> "and Patrick" ?????????????
> 
> That's funny, I must have missed him at the trial.
> 
> Rich Davis


You're easily amused. He did help me this week, but not necessarily at the trial.

Mark


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Dan and Bullet. Keep it going.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congratulations to my great friends Marv & Pat.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to my good friends Chuck and Mary Jane. My boys say that your dogs are on fire right now.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Karl Gunzer. What a great weekend to High Spirit Retrievers. My congrats also to Bill McKnight and Emmitt. What a fantastic start to a Derby career.


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

Way to go Dan and Bullet! Can't say I'm surprised after seeing the marks he was hammering at Jerry's Retreat as a 5 month old. Congrats!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations go out to the Open Winner ! Congrats to Ed Labanara, Karl Gunzer and most of all Shade!


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Can some one post the full Am. results? Or post it on EE. Thanks


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Results posted https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=3169


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Paul:

You put Norman at second in the Am. He picked up. Marv Baumer and Kate won second according to reports

Tim


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

I did handle Norman in the fourth series, not pick up. I did not not stick around for the results.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

So was this a club mistake or an EE mistake?

Either way, I'm blaming Rainbolt because he was probably eating Happy Meals with Brody when the judges books were signed.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> So was this a club mistake or an EE mistake?
> 
> Either way, I'm blaming Rainbolt because he was probably eating Happy Meals with Brody when the judges books were signed.


My mistake, it's fixed. 
Brody and I left as they were setting up the last series, his 5th birthday party was the only event he was concerned with.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Sorry, Mark. A handle is indeed not a pickup. 

Please accept my apologies.

Tim


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Sorry, Mark. A handle is indeed not a pickup.
> 
> Please accept my apologies.
> 
> Tim


I wouldn't worry too much Tim, Lucky Louie is pretty easy going and doesn't do backflips over honest mistakes.

I'm sure some on here would be requesting to see the official books though as the rest of the cheer squad waived their pom pom's.:razz:


----------

